# Pc mit Strom starten ^^



## geforceeee (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein P35 DS3P. Außerdem habe ich mir eine Netzwerksteckdosenleiste (Netio-250A) zugelegt. Meine Frage ist, ob ich im BIOS eine Einstellung habe, mit der ich ein automatischs Hochfahren des PCs durch Stromzufuhr aktivieren kann? 

SObald die Steckdose also Strom liefert, soll der PC hochfahren!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
lg, geforceeee


----------



## EyeForce (28. Juni 2009)

irgend wo gabs eine anleitung wie man sein nt so zusammen schliest das man es als ein 12V generator für lötsachen usw benutzen kann.
da muss man einfach 2kabel zusammen binden (am besten mit einem verbraucher dazwischen) und das musst du dann halt auch so zusammen gesteckt lassen. bin mir aber grad nicht sicher


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juni 2009)

Du musst nur im Bios die Option aktivieren, dass der PC bei Stromausfall automatisch starten soll.


----------



## moe (28. Juni 2009)

genau. das müsste unter power und dann bei "ac power loss" oder so ähnlich zu finden sein. das musst du dann ur noch auf "on" stellen.


----------



## geforceeee (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe im Bios die Einstellung "AC Back Function" auf "Full-On"  gestellt. Was genau besagt diese Einstellung und dieses AC? Wenn ich die Einstellung auf "Soft-off" oder "Memory" stelle, dann funtkioniert es wieder nicht!
Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2009)

Das besagt sobald Spannung anliegt startet das Motherboard


----------



## geforceeee (29. Juni 2009)

Naja, aber wenn ich den PC einfach ausschalte, dann liegt doch auch Spannung an. Ich ziehe doch nicht den Stromstecker hinaus. Eigentlich müsste der Pc doch sofort wieder neustarten, wenn er gerade heruntergefahren ist???

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Juni 2009)

"AC Back" das heißt soviel, wenn einmal kein Strom da war und er wieder kommt, dann starte neu.
Manche Boards starten mit aktiviertem AC Back auch nach dem Herunterfahren wieder neu.


----------



## geforceeee (29. Juni 2009)

Ahhh, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

lg, geforceeee


----------

